# Bill and Jalen's 2013 Bucks Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Luol Deng to the Bucks scenario is interesting. I have a lot of friends that are big Bulls fans (I went to school in Chicago), and many of them would like to see Deng go. That Bucks team would be solid, but still perched in the middle of the East (I'd say their absolute high end would be post-Melo Nuggets). I guess it comes down to what the Bucks management is really aiming to do here - bottom out (as every good Bucks fan hopes) or aim to make the playoffs, no matter what seed or at what cost.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Id take on Deng only as a short term fix, Giannis is going to be the guy come 2015 at the 3


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

They also when talking about the arena the showed the mecca, which was the Bucks home from 1969 to 1988...the Bradley center is right across the ****ing street


----------

